
Japan's VR Girlfriend Is Coming to Creep Us Out in the Real World - jadeddrag
https://augmented.reality.news/news/japans-vr-girlfriend-is-coming-augmented-reality-creep-us-out-real-world-0183060/
======
randomerr
This should never surprise anyone. Japan's current generation of 20 something
men are so focus on work and gaming that they don't want to deal with complex
relations. Whats better then a girlfriend you can launch into the real world
and the stow her away when you're done. Its like the adult version of Pixel
Pinkie.

